# Does anyone know how much a big round bale of hay weighs ??



## treacle86 (7 January 2009)

How much should typical big round bale of hay weigh ??? any ideas anyone, also the how many small square bales to a big bale ratio question ????!!!

thanks xx


----------



## eoe (7 January 2009)

I think they are around 450kg each and I get between 45 and 50 haynets out of my rolls.


----------



## annewright (7 January 2009)

Hi - just asked my OH - farmer! - and he says a 4ft weighs 250kg and 5ft weighs 330kg.  And about 15 - 20 small bales to a big round bale.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Tia (7 January 2009)

Totally depends on whether they are hardcores or softcores and totally depends on what size the farmer makes the round bales. 

We make 6ft x 5ft round hardcore bales and they weigh 2,000lbs.  We make our small squares to between 50-75lbs.  I buy in some large rounds which are 5ft x 4ft and they weigh about 1,200lbs.  Soft cores I don't entertain, but they will likely weigh around 400lbs - 600lbs depending on size of bale.

REally the question you are asking is a bit like the ... how long is a piece of string, Lol!


----------



## treacle86 (7 January 2009)

brilliant thanks guys !! xx


----------

